# Goldie`s Ghetto Grow - AK47 & LR



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Okay, guys - I made the plunge! While I was offline, I planted some seeds - my very first grow! and I have sprouts! 4 AK47 & Lowryders!    

I put them in a food storage container (it was either that or an egg carton - lol) about 3" deep, 6" wide & 8" long. That should hold them the next 2 weeks, then I will transplant them into 2-gallon buckets.

They are on the porch right now, basking in the sun - they popped 2 days ago, and are about 1/4" tall. Tiny little babies!


----------



## GreenRabbit (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet girl,

You must live in the middle of nowhere as well. 

I knew a guy when I lived in Texas who lived in a neighborhood; he grew 3 or so plants in his backyard. I would not grow it in my backyard unless I lived on some acres but in a subdivision of sorts... no way!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks. I live out in the country - and I call it East Armpit, or God`s Armpit, depending on the mood I am in - lol

I will pull them indoors when I transplant them, and finish the grow inside.


----------



## automatic (Apr 4, 2005)

you go girl!!!! lol


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL - I`m gone! They are weird-looking, greenish-purple...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

great goldie, finally up and running , great to hear that, and it are killerstrains you have planted. That AK47 can get pretty big outside, but the lowryder won't grow heigher than 4 foot normally. I'm still waiting for the last seeds to germinate, most of them are already germinated and will be planted on friday right into mother nature 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, BW. Yeah, its about time, I say! Out of the 4, hopefully I`ll have 2 male & 2 female. I`d like to seed one and keep the other for med use.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

normally when it's regular seed, most seeds will be males. But you might get lucky and have 2 females. If you want to have seeds, you will need to take a femal and a male aside, put them in a closed area and let the female get pollinated. Don't do this in open air, the dust of the males can fly away to 3km around your house, which means, every female plant in that 3km will get pollinated, and that's not the purpose.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

BW, I have seeds from 3 sets of crosses - LRXBB, LRXAK47, &LRXSS. I wanted to make seeds from all of them, if I could, so I would have plenty.

I planted all the AK47/LR seeds I had, which is why I wanted more seeds.

In a few weeks, I will plant another set, then in a few more, the third set.


----------



## automatic (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome goldie... you know....if you cross one of those back to another one of those you'll get a higher percentage of autoflowering..


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

By crossing, do you mean letting the males in the same strain pollinate the females?


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah, that's what he meanted.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Okay - thats what I intend to do.


----------



## potluva (Apr 5, 2005)

hey guys i was wondering if u knew another place to buy the lowrider seeds other then jointdoctor or they the only ones who have them? im interested in the strand and they  seem to be out of seeds for it.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 5, 2005)

No, that is the only place I know of who has any. Mine are crosses, and I will not have seeds from them for 2 months or so...

But speaking of mine, wow! They have grown at least another full inch! I have kept them on the porch, and one nearly blew all the way out of the container - they are still very delicate, at this point. I still have 4 - I hope its 2 sets of twins - lol!


----------



## potluva (Apr 5, 2005)

im jealous! but found a forum were the guy from jointdocta says hes getting more in a week though  have eigther of you heard anything about the papaya strand?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

Papaya = mango = pretty good stuff.


----------



## automatic (Apr 6, 2005)

nice goldie, may those suckers grow large!!!!!!!! I think we might just have to see about getting you a cam....I think I'm getting one soon(YAY!)... I really look forward to seeing how these go, I've been really interested in lowryders lately so I might have to give'm a shot! I haven't smoked any papaya yet but it grows ok...not as good as my other plants but...hey it's nirvana and the seeds were really cheap! If you're looking at nirvana strains my top suggestions are:

1. AK48- I had to kill mine because it got too stinky!!! Good stinky but too much for my grow area.
2. White Rhino(aka Goldie's Desire)- Grows very well, no probs at all. It's still alive and doing well even after my recent topping it is way ahead of the rest.
3. Bubblicious- had to kill as well because it grew tall too fast for my cabinet, but it grows very well!

thats just my 3 cents...,sorry for jackin you're thread goldie!!! But we'll be able to get you're opinions on all of these soon too...
peas,
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh, auto, a cam would be great - these babies are out in the sun during the day, and under cfl`s at night, and they are shooting up like nobody`s business! 

They are a good 3" tall and starting their second set of leaves. I bought 2 gallon buckets for them today - I think they will do fine in those, as they are lr x`s. 

I will transplant them as soon as the rain ends (Friday) - yes, more rain here! 

White Rhino aka Goldie's Desire = you got that right! 

I don`t think I could bear to kill any of mine - could you not do LST?


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

heya Goldie...

Sounds like you'll be in lowryder bliss in no time!!! It was hard to kill the two...it was even harder deciding which ones had to die and which would live... I could have done lst but I'm already pressed for space horizontally, especially now with the clones, as my cab is only 1.5'long x 2.5'wide x 5'tall. More will be dying but hopefully not until I get preflowers so I can judge which to cull. I only have room for 3 max in flowering mode and thats pushing it. I don't know if my 70 watter can even handle that load.
I've got some shop lights for side lighting so hopefully that'll help. Anywho... I'll see what I can do about a cam...
peas,
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Auto, start using that shoplight right away! Those are great for growing the buds on the sides of your plants!

    As for my four little lowryder crosses here - yup, Independance Day is going to have a whole new MEANING for me this year!


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

No room for the shoplights yet but hopefully soon when the preflowers show... 

So you think they'll be ready by july???? That'll be awesome...hope it keeps goin well!
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

I planted them April 1st - July 4th is 90+ days - if they finish in 60, fine! if it takes 90, thats cool too! - do you know if crosses finish early or not, or does it depend on the particular plants? I will go search on it & see what I find out...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Those shoplights can be set right in against the plants - cool white bulbs will not get that hot. They will definitely increase the yield.


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

it depends on the plant itself on crosses because it may have that autoflowering gene or it may not....
I'd have to rest the shop light on top of the plant itself it's so crowded in there...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Well:::scratching head:::they won`t go over 90 days, will they? I can`t wait longer than that - this is my very first grow!


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

not likely... but ya never know...just gotta watch the trichomes!!! I know its hard on your first grow....I harvested my first one way too early!!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

No, I won`t do that:::slapping at hands:::but I just thought 90 days would be the max - oh well, it will be sweet to watch & wait & see!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 8, 2005)

Alright, it is one week today. Two were 4" tall, two were 3" tall - long & leggy, all of them. All 4 starting the 2nd set of leaves. I put them into 2-gal. buckets today and and now they are all 2" tall - again - lol. I am going to leave them outdoors at night, covered. Their new home is on my porch.

I am moving prolly next week, so I may be offline a few days again:::sigh:::but I will be back as soon as the phone co. gets me hooked up:::sigh:::jackasses...


----------



## automatic (Apr 8, 2005)

okie dokie!!! Keep us posted goldie, good luck on the move....is your safe addy still good?
peas,
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry, auto - I just found this post - the link is not working again - (&*^$&*^$#@!   

Yes, my addy is good - are u sending the welcome wagon?  I`ll prolly need it...make sure they put ice cream in that basket!    

Update: am moving definitely ( I hope) on the 15th, so phone should be out just for one day.   

BUT - to get to why I came back here: I went shopping today, got bone meal, blood meal, better potting soil, perlite and sphagnum moss   Oh come on transplant time!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

When I replanted mine I noticed that the roots were not near as long as the plant was tall. I assumed that the ghetto soil mix I had was causing it, so I mixed up some new potfuls today - 1/3 potting soil, 1/3 sphagnum moss, and 1/3 perlite. Is this okay?

Please say it is because I am wore out from mixing!


----------



## notthecops (Apr 11, 2005)

I would have used less perilite, but you should be OK.  Is the potting soild a loose soil?  Or is it REALLY GHETTO?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 12, 2005)

Ha ha ha - GHETTO SUPREME, man.     The soil I was using had compacted and kinda mudded up in the bottoms of the cups:::  :::I guess thats why my roots weren`t deep...  

The soil I just got is by Hyponex - a much finer, cleaner soil, with sand and soil,  compost and peat moss, made for flowers...I thought that it would be fine in the 3 - part combo I mixed, as I have the blood and bone meal to add in also...  

The same size container now weighs about half of what it did.   

Super good potting soil is not even sold in these parts!     This was the best out of the six formulas I found. (Gawd, one was 77% - 87% pine bark!)    

Should I remix again? What formula do you use?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

Update: my babies are 3" tall and starting their 3rd sets of leaves.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 15, 2005)

Goldie, should I move this post to the Grow Journals?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, please - sorry - thanks.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 15, 2005)

ok



"If a law is unjust, a man is not only right 
to disobey it, he is obligated to do so." 
- Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Goldie (Apr 26, 2005)

4" tall and with 6 sets of leaves - pretty babies!


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Goldie, you got any pics of them babies?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 26, 2005)

No, Weeddog, I sure wish I did. I have a digicam here somewhere - I am going to try to find it, then I will have to remember how to work it - its been about 3 years since I`ve used one...


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 26, 2005)

Id love to see these things I Miss watching my babies grow such a beautiful site to wake up and see


----------



## Goldie (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh cincy, I think I`ve lost my mind - I am in there 2-3 hours a day, looking at them.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats good for your plants to spend lots of time with them.  Gives them plenty of co2.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL - they are getting plenty, then! They are on the 3rd & 4th sets of leaves, very short and squat and full. And the leaves seem HUGE, for such small plants.


----------



## Goldie (May 7, 2005)

Okay, I have an update - and a problem. Plants are doing great -but some leaves are turning light green/yellow. How do I correct this?   Thanks.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 7, 2005)

arent some of the leaves supposed to turn yellow/green?


----------



## Goldie (May 7, 2005)

Mmm...not these, I don`t think.


----------



## razorback (May 7, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> LOL - I`m gone! They are weird-looking, greenish-purple...


 They are gonna look strange, its the ruderalis in the LW part of the mix, ak is a big rascal, but LW supposedly limited to no more than 12-20 inches. the reading that ive seen on it is . some will be like ak,some like LR and hopefully you will get all F1s that stay comfortably in 24-30 inches. That will give you a decent yield. You should'nt be getting chlorotic leaves this early in the grow, left you a pm if you want to bounce it around.


----------



## mikey (May 11, 2005)

all you have to do is set light on them longer


----------



## Goldie (May 14, 2005)

Late Update: 10" tall and growing like mad - bushy little boogers! And all 4 are female!


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 14, 2005)

Super Goldie ! They are all showing preflowers already ? Wow ! That's gota be the LR in them. Nice. Get us some Pic's ! I wana see !


----------



## brainwreck (May 14, 2005)

great news goldie, keep it going. 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (May 14, 2005)

Thanks, BW!

DS - its AK47/LR cross.


----------



## notthecops (May 14, 2005)

AK-47/lowryder?  What a great mix!!!


----------



## Goldie (May 14, 2005)




----------



## Grim Reefer (May 14, 2005)

Yes, I must agree; lets see pics of those ladies.


----------



## Goldie (May 15, 2005)

No pics - but they sure are starting to be...aromatic.


----------



## Amerowolf (May 16, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Oh cincy, I think I`ve lost my mind - I am in there 2-3 hours a day, looking at them.




So glad i'm not the only one. I've got a nice tan going from sitting outside watching mine.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

i watch mine all the time and goldie go to you local store and buy a 20$ digi cam and SET UP SOME PICS! PLEASE I THINK I SPEAK FOR EVERYONE WHEN I SAY WE ARE DYING TO SEE THEM


----------



## naimitsukai (May 26, 2005)

i here ya man


----------

